# Webcam bei ICQ einrichten



## msdd63 (5. Januar 2009)

Hallo

ich möchte meine Webcam bei ICQ einrichten. Wo kann ich das machen? Ich finde kein Menü zum Webcam Setup. Beim MSN hat es einwandfrei funktioniert. Ich chatte aber normalerweie mit ICQ und das soll so bleiben. Ich würde mich freuen wenn jemand helfen kann.


----------



## mumble_GLL (5. Januar 2009)

Hi
Meine Schwester hat das gleiche problem und hatte mich letztens auch schon gefragt, aber helfen konnte ich ihr leider nicht.
Steig doch auf skype um.


----------



## msdd63 (5. Januar 2009)

Ist Skype nicht kostenpflichtig? Außerdem will meine Frau mit ihrer Schwester per Webcam chatten und die Schwester hat null Ahnung. Die lies sich von ihrer Tochter icq einrichten. Da sind wir erst mal festgelegt.


----------



## BMW M-Power (5. Januar 2009)

ich habs auch schon versucht, mit ICQ eine Webcam einzurichten... ohne erfolg !

In solchen sachen kannst du ICQ vergessen !


----------



## Wannseesprinter (5. Januar 2009)

Skype ist bei Verbindungen von Skype zu Skype, sprich die Programme untereinander völlig kostenlos. Die Einrichtung geht auch recht problemlos über die Bühne.

(Siehe Bild)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ICQ ist meiner Erfahrung nach dafür völlig ungeeignet und kann Skype bei der Übertragungsrate und Bildqualität nicht mal annähernd das Wasser reichen. Vermute ich jetzt mal, da das Skype-Protokoll in der Hinsicht öfters aktualisiert wird, als das von ICQ.


----------



## msdd63 (6. Januar 2009)

Ok, Danke erst mal. Dann kommt wohl erst mal MSN in Frage. Ich würde ja mal Skype ausprobieren. Aber ob die Gegenseite da mitmacht bleibt abzuwarten.
Schaun mer mal, wie die Bayern sagen.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. Januar 2009)

Mit MSN habe ich bisher auch gute Erfahrungen gesammelt. Leider lässt die Bildqualität und der Ton etwas zu wünschen übrig. Ich bin einfach zu sehr von Skype verwöhnt


----------

